# il me/te faut + infinitif / il faut que je/tu + subjonctif



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Voilà la question qui me harcèle depuis fort longtemps.....
Y a-t-il une différence entre les phrases suivantes:

"Il me faut faire les devoirs"

"Il faut faire mes devoirs"

 MERCI

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour,

la première tournure, très utilisée dans le Sud, insiste sur le fait que c'est *toi* qui dois les faire : _*il me faut* faire mes devoirs_ / _*ces* %§£*µ!@? devoirs_.

Dans la seconde, tu peux les refiler à ton grand-frère, sans enfreindre l'obligation de résultat. On pourrait la tourner ainsi : _*il faut que* mes devoirs soient faits ce soir _/ _mes devoirs *doivent* être faits ce soir_.


----------



## Calamitintin

On trouvera plus couramment : il faut que je fasse mes devoirs !


----------



## Maître Capello

Calamitintin said:


> On trouvera plus couramment : il faut que je fasse mes devoirs !


Effectivement !

Sinon :
_Il me faut faire *les* devoirs. 
__Il me faut faire *les* devoirs de mon frère. 
__Il me faut faire *mes* devoirs. _ (Tu dois faire tes devoirs.)
_Il faut faire mes devoirs._ (C'est ce que tu dirais à quelqu'un que tu voudrais voir faire tes propres devoirs.)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

En fait ma question renvoie plutôt à chaque situation possible avec les deux construction possible avec falloir;

_Il faut que j'aille_
_Il me faut aller_

_Il a fallu que tu ailles_
_Il t'a fallu aller_

etc etc

En parlant je me trompe souvent de trouver la propre construction pour le subjonctif et dans tels situations je me rebats sur l'autre construction. Je voudrais savoir si elles sont synonymes? Sinon, on pourrait m'expliquer la nuance, ou les nuances, ou les grandes différences (!) entre les deux.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

La seule nuance que je vois entre ces 2 constructions est une question de registre. La forme "il me faut +inf" est plutôt littéraire, tu dois être le seul à l'utiliser à l'oral


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



zaby said:


> [...] La forme "il me faut +inf" est plutôt littéraire, tu dois être le seul à l'utiliser à l'oral


Zaby (coucou !  ), tu m'étonnes là... Ne dis-tu pas, par exemple « Ah oui, mais pour aller à tel endroit, il me faut prendre ma voiture ! » ? 
Il me semble que je le dis tout le temps... et encore plus souvent si j'ai plusieurs verbes à mettre après : il me faut prendre ma voiture, aller faire de l'essence, gonfler mes pneus, passer prendre un copain, acheter du pain...etc


----------



## itka

Ah bon ? Tu parles comme ça, Karine ? 
Moi, je suis comme zaby : "il me faut" me semble bien formel !

Dans ta phrase : _ il me faut prendre ma voiture, aller faire de l'essence, gonfler mes pneus, passer prendre un copain, acheter du pain..._
je n'emploierais jamais "il me faut" ni "il faut que je..." mais tout simplement "je dois".
_"*Je dois* prendre ma voiture, aller faire de l'essence, gonfler mes pneus, passer prendre un copain, acheter du pain..."

_


----------



## Salvatos

[…]

Pour ne pas trop m'écarter du sujet, je dirai tout de même qu'au Québec, la construction « il me faut » serait considérée tout à fait littéraire; on optera principalement pour « il faut que », parfois « je dois ».


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

[…]

Pour en revenir au sujet, oui, désolée itka mais je parle comme ça. C'est surtout quand il s'agit d'une fatalité, je crois, quand je n'ai pas envie de faire quelque chose, mais qu'il le faut bien... (nuance avec je dois)
Mais si je suis la seule en France à parler comme ça, oubliez ce que j'ai dit !


----------



## Chimel

Je suis plutôt comme Zaby et Itka dans cette affaire.

Je ressens "Il me/te... faut + inf" comme relevant d'un style assez soutenu, que je n'utiliserai donc pas couramment pour parler de moi-même […].

En revanche, je pourrais l'employer, à l'oral, dans une situation un peu formelle:
_- Désolé, monsieur Lambert n'est pas là, il vous faudra revenir demain_
Je ne connais pas cet interlocuteur, c'est peut-être quelqu'un d'important, à tout hasard je préfère éviter de paraître trop familier. C'est peut-être aussi un peu moins direct que "Vous devez revenir..." ou "Il faut que vous reveniez..."? On a moins l'impression de lui donner un ordre.

Peut-être aussi dans certains cas au passé, dans des récits: "Il nous a fallu faire preuve de patience". Mais ça reste pour moi un style trèèès soigné.


----------



## Geysere

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûre quelle phrase est correcte:
Il me faut me lever à 8:00.
Il me faut se lever à 8:00.
Il faut me lever à 8:00.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## DearPrudence

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> la première tournure, très utilisée dans le Sud, insiste sur le fait que c'est *toi* qui dois les faire : _*il me faut* faire mes devoirs_ / _*ces* %§£*µ!@? devoirs_.


Ah,d'accord, je comprends maintenant...


Geysere said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûre quelle phrase est correcte:
> Il me faut me lever à 8:00.
> Il me faut se lever à 8:00.
> Il faut me lever à 8:00.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide!


Donc, en reprenant ce qui a été dit :
*"Il me faut me lever à 8h."*  (mais je ne le dirais pas personnellement)
*"Il faut que je me lève à 8h." * (sûrement la version la plus courante ?)
*"Je dois me lever à 8h."*  (pour faire plus simple et toujours correct )


----------



## sophie27

Bonjour,
J'entends beaucoup d'apprenants employer l'expression "il me faut" en particulier suivi d'un infinitif: il me faut dormir 6 heures, il me faut penser au problème. J'ai remarqué que c'est une expression qui est enseignée dans beaucoup de livres, au lieu de dire: il faut que je dorme 6 heures.
Pour moi, on utilise le plus souvent "il me faut" suivi d'un nom : il me faut de la farine....mais ça me semble très bizarre quand c'est suivi d'un verbe à l'infinitif? est-ce que ç'est correct? 
Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

Grammaticalement, je pense que cette construction infinitive est irréprochable.

En revanche, il me semble s'agir d'un niveau de langue plutôt soutenu et je pense que dans le langage courant, l'emploi de la tournure reposant sur une subordonnée est beaucoup plus fréquente.

Personnellement, je corrige systématiquement les personnes (non francophones) qui utilisent la tournure infinitive par défaut car le résultat est souvent peu naturel. Il s'agit souvent d'ailleurs d'un choix non éclairé, précisément parce que les nuances de niveau de langue ne sont pas systématiquement indiquées dans les manuels.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi c'est une tournure habituelle, qu'on trouve avec d'autres verbes  dits "impersonnels" : _il m'arrive de jouer du piano = il arrive que je joue du piano_.
Je ne sais pas si c'est spécialement "soutenu" - j'y vois plutôt un goût, un style personnel.
"Soutenu" s'oppose à "familier" (selon le TLF), et _il faut que je dorme 6 heures_ ne me paraît pas plus familier que _il me faut dormir 6 heures_ ne me semble soutenu...?


----------



## sophie27

je ne sais pas Jean si c'est soutenu ou pas, en fait, c'est bien la question que je me pose.
 en tout cas, autour de moi, personne (français) n'utilise cette tournure il me faut+infinitif. Ce n'est qu'en enseignant le français FLE que j'ai remarqué que tous les étudiants l'utilisent en permanence et je pense qu'une des raisons c'est d'éviter le subjonctif.


----------



## Donaldos

JeanDeSponde said:


> "Soutenu" s'oppose à "familier" (selon le TLF), et _il faut que je dorme 6 heures_ ne me paraît pas plus familier que _il me faut dormir 6 heures_ ne me semble soutenu...?



Mais... personne n'a parlé de familiarité ?

A titre personnel, précisément parce que l'usage semble donner l'avantage à la construction avec subordonnée dans la langue courante, la tournure infinitive me semble moins neutre. 

Et il ne s'agit de toute façon pas du tout de goût personnel ici : je pense que beaucoup de personnes amenées à enseigner le français à des étudiants étrangers ont fait le même constat que Sophie. La tournure infinitive est un choix par défaut, peut-être effectivement parce qu'elle dispense d'utiliser le subjonctif qui est souvent une source de difficulté.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est l'expression "langue soutenue" qui me pose problème - et  je ne faisais que citer le TLF sur "soutenu" (appliqué à la langue) :


> Qui reste constamment élevé et noble en évitant toute familiarité. Anton. _familier, relâché.     __Langue, style, ton soutenu(e)_


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> C'est l'expression "langue soutenue" qui me pose problème


C'est vrai que ce n'est pas spécialement soutenu de dire _Il te faut m'aider_ au lieu de _Il faut que tu m'aides_…

On peut dire simplement que la construction infinitive et la construction en _que_ ne sont pas toujours interchangeables, et que dans les cas où on a le choix, la construction en _que_ est la plus fréquente.


			
				Le Bon usage said:
			
		

> On emploie plus souvent une proposition conjonctive :_ Il faut que nous rentrions._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep, il faudrait d'abord définir "soutenu" avant de l'utiliser.
Quel en est le sens, pour vous ? Noble, précieux, littéraire, prétentieux, opposé à familier, rare...?
En pratique, "soutenu" ne veut pas dire grand-chose.
C'est un simple _marqueur social_ utilisé, avec "familier" ou "vulgaire", dans des ouvrages qui, par ces classifications, ne cherchent pas à classer les éléments de langage mais leurs locuteurs.
Déconseiller "il te faut m'aider" est, pour moi, du même ordre que déconseiller "que fais-tu ?" au profit de "qu'est-ce que tu fais ?".
Ou, pour être encore plus précis, comme déconseiller le port de mocassins au profit de baskets, plus courantes maintenant, pour ne pas risquer de paraître "soutenu".


> On emploie plus souvent une proposition conjonctive :_ Il faut que nous rentrions._ (_Grevisse_)


Sans contexte, il est difficile de savoir si ici "on emploie plus souvent" est un conseil ("on tient son couteau de la main droite"), ou une constation statistique (quel pays ? quelle époque ?).
S'il s'agit d'un conseil, quelle en est la justification ?
Et s'il s'agit d'une statistique, la forme plus rare est-elle à déconseiller ? Faut-il déconseiller "c'est très drôle" maintenant que _lol_ a pris le dessus ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, le caractère soutenu* ou au contraire familier de ce tour (_il me faut_ + infinitif) dépend surtout du contexte. En tout cas, il est clairement employé dans les deux cas: je l'entends souvent dans des contextes familiers, mais on le trouve également dans de nombreux exemples littéraires.

*: Je suis (verbe _suivre_! ) la définition du TLFi.


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> CapnPrep, il faudrait d'abord définir "soutenu" avant de l'utiliser.


Il me semble que c'est déjà fait… Mais on peut dire (et c'est dans ce sens que j'ai compris les remarques de Donaldos) qu'on trouve une tournure « plus soutenue » qu'une autre (ou « plutôt soutenue » par rapport à une autre), sans la trouver franchement soutenue. Et cela ne veut pas dire automatiquement que l'on trouve l'autre tournure « familière ». C'est pareil pour « jeune » / « vieux », « chaud » / « froid », « petit » / «grand » … Mais trop souvent en grammaire on veut que tout soit noir ou blanc.



JeanDeSponde said:


> Déconseiller "il te faut m'aider" est, pour moi, du même ordre que déconseiller "que fais-tu ?" au profit de "qu'est-ce que tu fais ?".


Si je déconseille l'infinitif dans cet exemple, cela n'a rien à voir avec le niveau de langue. _Il faut que tu m'aides_ signifie, normalement, « J'ai besoin que tu m'aides », alors que _Il te faut m'aider_ correspond plutôt à « Tu as besoin de m'aider ».


----------



## Donaldos

Nous sommes dans le contexte de non-francophones apprenant la langue française, ne l'oublions pas... 

Je me base sur mon expérience pour avancer que dans cette population, le recours trop systématique à la forme infinitive ne correspond pas du tout à l'usage en cours parmi les locuteurs natifs.

Par ailleurs, même si je serai plus vigilent à l'avenir, il ne me semble pas entendre très souvent cette tournure à l'oral au quotidien.

Elle me semble en revanche plus fréquente à l'écrit ou dans des contextes ou une langue plus soutenue (plus "surveillée" si on veut, il s'agit juste d'indiquer une certaine tendance, inutile d'ouvrir le dictionnaire des antonymes ^^) est de mise à l'oral.

Je m'arrête là, il me faut partir. Enfin, faut qu'j'y aille quoi. 



JeanDeSponde said:


> C'est l'expression "langue soutenue" qui me pose problème - et  je ne faisais que citer le TLF sur "soutenu" (appliqué à la langue) :



Justement, elle ne me semble pas vraiment pertinente (ni impertinente, attention!) puisque je n'ai pas employé "soutenu" de façon absolue. D'ailleurs le TLF présente "familier" comme un antonyme de "soutenu". Je pense que l'on peut concevoir qu'il existe différents degrés de niveau de langue entre ces deux extrêmes. Il existe peut-être des termes plus précis, mais ils me font défaut.


----------



## lidboymk2

Je dis tout le temps les phrases comme - il faut que tu manges, il faut que tu fasses etc.
Peut-on dire il te faut faire, il te faut manger. Je crois que c'est la langue soutenue pas la langue familiale.

Merci


----------



## mathilde70

C'est en effet correct mais littéraire. 
"Il faut que" est bien plus commun.


----------



## Phenyx13

Bonjour,

 "Il te faut..." est grammaticalement juste mais plutôt littéraire donc très peu employé dans la vie courante.


----------



## lidboymk2

Merci c'est comme je pensais.


----------



## CapnPrep

Cela dépend des régions : pour certains locuteurs la construction infinitive est tout à fait courante et n'a rien de littéraire.

[…]


----------



## enadiras

Oui, je dirais que "il te faut"+ infinitif est encore parlé, c'est une formulation soutenue ( c'est a dire employée par des personnes instruites ) mais c'est encore usité oui, moins que "il faut que tu " +conditionnel . j'aime bien cette formulation, ça change un peu. […]


----------



## naolinco

petite distraction :


enadiras said:


> ... moins que "il faut que tu " +*subjonctif*.


----------



## camalot

je déterre un peu mais je confirme que l'utilisation de la forme à l'infinitif est culturelle et dépend de la région d'origine.
Je suis français, du sud (Aveyron), et cette forme y est très répandue. Lorsque je suis arrivé il y a 15 ans en Haute-Savoie, tout le monde me disait
que je ne parlais pas français correctement! Je pense que je l'emploie plus que celle utilisant le subjonctif.
Je n'ai jamais ressenti cette forme comme spécialement littéraire, question d'habitude...


----------



## Roméo31

Prenons l'ex. de_ falloir + se lever_.

_Il me faut lever _est considéré comme archaïque, quand il n'est pas régional. 
_Il me me faut lever. _ (L'haplologie est demandée.).
_Il me faut me lever. 
Il  faut me lever. _ mais sens différent.


Dans le cadre de ton parler régional, dirais-tu_ Il me faut lever ?

_


----------



## camalot

Salut,
le cadre régional n'a pas d'importance. Que tu sois à Millau ou à Roubaix la construction sera la même.
On dira donc _Il me faut me lever_.
La construction sera peut-être moins utilisée si le verbe est utilisé avec un pronom désignant le sujet en raison de sa répétition (ici _me_) qui heurte un peu l'oreille; mais cette remarque est totalement subjective...
Quand j'écris que cette forme est culturelle, je veux parler de son utilisation et non de sa justesse grammaticale.
Certes cette forme permet à un non-francophone de ne pas utiliser le subjonctif mais il serait dommage de se l'interdire vu le
grand nombre de constructions où le subjonctif est obligatoire.
A+


----------



## Roméo31

Roméo :


> _Il me faut lever _est considéré comme archaïque, quand il n'est pas régional.



camelot :


> le cadre régional n'a pas d'importance. Que tu sois à Millau ou à Roubaix la construction sera la même.
> On dira donc _Il me faut me lever_.



Mauvaise pioche !

_Le bon usage,_ version électronique :


> Archaïque ou *régional : Il me faut lever*, pour *Il me me faut lever. On dit plutôt : Il me faut me lever.



Ce type de construction pronominale (_Il me faut_ + infinitif) se retrouve avec d'autres verbes dans des parlers régionaux.

_Idem :_


> Une autre omission, que l’on trouve à la fois dans la langue littéraire *et dans certains parlers régionaux*, se produit pour le verbe pronominal à l’infinitif après falloir, quand l’agent de cet infinitif est exprimé devant falloir par un pronom personnel conjoint ayant la même forme pour les objets indirect et direct.
> Il me faut courber sous ce fatal honneur (Hugo, Odes et ball., Odes, V, 4). — S’il me fallait défendre (Valéry, lettre, Pl., t. I, p. 1560). — Il m’a fallu reporter aux travaux de mes prédécesseurs (L.  Remacle, dans le Bull. du dict. wallon, 1933, p. 64).


----------

